# ? About a robust wood lathe



## chris lewis (Jun 15, 2012)

I just got a new one and am new to wood working and can use some pointers.


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

chris lewis said:


> I just got a new one and am new to wood working and can use some pointers.


you aint got one unless you post pics:no::no::no:
thats the rules here see we love pictures:yes::yes::yes:


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

Your gonna have to be more specific than that.

Oh and as I was reminded earlier, no pics, it didnt happen, thats the rules here. Unless you post pics, you dont really have a Robust!!:thumbsup:


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

robert421960 said:


> you aint got one unless you post pics:no::no::no:
> thats the rules here see we love pictures:yes::yes::yes:


 lol, you beat me.


----------



## bond3737 (Nov 13, 2009)

holy moley you just got the Cadillac of lathes there use it well, show us some picks and tell us what your looking to get into and we can help!


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

chris lewis said:


> I just got a new one and am new to wood working and can use some pointers.


You may not appreciate that so many folks on this forum spent less for their lathe than you did in taxes for the Robust. 

So what questions do you have, once you post pictures..... :icon_smile:


----------



## chris lewis (Jun 15, 2012)

This is it ?about tail stock


----------



## chris lewis (Jun 15, 2012)

My new shop I got lucky


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

Nice shop ... but I don't see any safety gear.

At a minimum, you need safety glasses and a full-face mask and a respirator/dustmask before you throw any wood into those pieces of equipment.

(And hearing protection for the really loud machines.)


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

Wow, nice shop.


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

Man you got some nice stuff there :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

Holy sweetness!!! So, this is luck you say? Care to share how one gets so lucky. I sure could use some luck!!:thumbsup:


----------



## HLW (Nov 19, 2008)

Boy! I guess these photos made believers out of us all that are green with envy.What a way to start turning.:thumbsup:If you don't like the color,size or looks of it.Send it to me and I'll pay the shipping.:laughing:


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

I saw in another thread that you paid 4 grand for all of this. Are you aware that the lathe alone is just shy of 8 grand!?! Theres probably 2 grand in chisels and over a grand in chucks. Not to mention all the other sweet tools. I think you just got the woodworking deal of the century!!:yes:


----------



## chris lewis (Jun 15, 2012)

BassBlaster said:


> I saw in another thread that you paid 4 grand for all of this. Are you aware that the lathe alone is just shy of 8 grand!?! Theres probably 2 grand in chisels and over a grand in chucks. Not to mention all the other sweet tools. I think you just got the woodworking deal of the century!!:yes:


Yea my wife thought I was crazy to buy it but I saw the value in it had to update the elect. Paint the garage buy little stuff like a dado set assorted table saw blades still need to get a drill press and a mig/tig welder what is Evan more crazy I paid for it because I hit 3 fire bets on the craps table in Las Vegas my brother was stunned when he saw what i Done to my garage I want to turn it into a wood/ metal fab shop


----------



## chris lewis (Jun 15, 2012)

chris lewis said:


> Yea my wife thought I was crazy to buy it but I saw the value in it had to update the elect. Paint the garage buy little stuff like a dado set assorted table saw blades still need to get a drill press and a mig/tig welder what is Evan more crazy I paid for it because I hit 3 fire bets on the craps table in Las Vegas my brother was stunned when he saw what i Done to my garage I want to turn it into a wood/ metal fab shop


This was every thing that came with the lathe


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

dude thats awesome
ill take it all off your hands


----------



## Bonanza35 (Jan 20, 2011)

Wow! You are seriously set up. It would take years to accumulate all that.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Bonanza35 said:


> Wow! You are seriously set up. It would take years to accumulate all that.


Big understatement.

I was drooling at the chucks, and said to myself, he has everything except a vacuum chuck, then looked at the second picture. Drat.

I am so jealous. :icon_smile:


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Dave Paine said:


> Big understatement.
> 
> I was drooling at the chucks, and said to myself, he has everything except a vacuum chuck, then looked at the second picture. Drat.
> 
> I am so jealous. :icon_smile:


Here Dave you may need this..... But please share with the rest.


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

He just keeps adding more pics and rubbing it in everyday. Thats just cruel!!:laughing:


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Dave Paine said:


> Big understatement.
> 
> I was drooling at the chucks, and said to myself, he has everything except a vacuum chuck, then looked at the second picture. Drat.
> 
> I am so jealous. :icon_smile:


+ 1. I went down the same path them the next pic and the next one and the next one. 

But I did not see an eccentric chuck

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## chris lewis (Jun 15, 2012)

DaveTTC said:


> + 1. I went down the same path them the next pic and the next one and the next one.
> 
> But I did not see an eccentric chuck
> 
> Dave The Turning Cowboy


What's that


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

chris lewis said:


> What's that


A chuck that let's u poke a spindle out at an angle and off centre. It is for fancy turning. Probably no real practical value. They are a few hundred dollars. I hope to get one one day.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

chris lewis said:


> What's that


Agree with DaveTTC, I was not focused on off axis turning.

Chris, this is where you mount between centers with one "line" turn then change the "line".

See post #169 in this thread for an example of what off axis turning can look like.

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f6/mallet-swap-pics-46569/index9/


----------



## chris lewis (Jun 15, 2012)

chris lewis said:


> What's that


I had no idea what that was called a vacuum chuck what is it used for ? Can't wait to turn something it is the one piece of equip. That scares me a little I've done plastic welding , millwright work ,and some construction and a lot of demolition just not fine woodworking want to do one off pieces I live in Galveston so a lot of boats and old houses the different type of work is end less


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

chris lewis said:


> I had no idea what that was called a vacuum chuck what is it used for ? Can't wait to turn something it is the one piece of equip. That scares me a little I've done plastic welding , millwright work ,and some construction and a lot of demolition just not fine woodworking want to do one off pieces I live in Galveston so a lot of boats and old houses the different type of work is end less


You won't need the vaccum chuck. It is just for keeping things clean . Send it to me and I'll take care of it lol

Ok seriously, they are used typically to hold almost finished work. It works by suction and you can put bowls on backwards etc and remove the foot / tenon / or what ever other means you used to hold your work on the lathe


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

chris lewis said:


> I had no idea what that was called a vacuum chuck what is it used for ? Can't wait to turn something it is the one piece of equip. That scares me a little I've done plastic welding , millwright work ,and some construction and a lot of demolition just not fine woodworking want to do one off pieces I live in Galveston so a lot of boats and old houses the different type of work is end less


The item with the big black plastic/rubber ring in the middle of the picture is a vacuum chuck.










This is used to hold pieces for turning while a vacuum is pulled against the piece.

The only item I did not see in your significant stash is a vacuum pump and manifold to control things.

You are a long way from needing to use a vacuum chuck. Lots of operations/tasks/techniques to learn before you need a vacuum chuck, in my opinion.

I will be happy to swap my Gast vacuum pump AND my NOVA DVR XP lathe for your Robust American Beauty lathe. :laughing:


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

But my offer was 1st lol

Here are delivery instructions









And a close up. 









If you come in person ill give you some lessons, as many as you want


----------



## chris lewis (Jun 15, 2012)

chris lewis said:


> I had no idea what that was called a vacuum chuck what is it used for ? Can't wait to turn something it is the one piece of equip. That scares me a little I've done plastic welding , millwright work ,and some construction and a lot of demolition just not fine woodworking want to do one off pieces I live in Galveston so a lot of boats and old houses the different type of work is end less


I want to thank y'all for all vids and info it would take forever to go through all the stuff online to find what helps the wood whisper guy has been real help full and this site has taught me more in two months than every thing else and a book by Charles Schwartz on workbench design so raise your glass to all u wood nuts and cheers !


----------



## chris lewis (Jun 15, 2012)

DaveTTC said:


> But my offer was 1st lol
> 
> Here are delivery instructions
> 
> ...


U in Australia I always wanted to try the surf there


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

chris lewis said:


> U in Australia I always wanted to try the surf there


By all means, come visit, I'll find a spare room for ya. I'm about 3 - 4 hrs from the surf. Plenty of places to surf. Surf by day, turn by night. I have a few lathes so you could have your pick, I'll make sure I have a workshop with power before you get her.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## bond3737 (Nov 13, 2009)

I think my brain is going to explode.... I just... with the.... I mean its so beautiful


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Can I have a close up of this chisel. If it has a cog looking wheel on it and different cutters I might be interested in buying or swapping for it.









Here's a close up











Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## MAKEITOUTOFWOOD (Jan 18, 2013)

Wow! Wow! Wow! 

I've been a cabinet maker for 16 years. This score is the the mother of all scores. The holly grail of scores. The score which all other scores will be compared too. 

No offense intended but how on earth did some one with absolutely no back ground in woodworking fall into this deal?

Congratulations to you. I hope you get a life time of use and enjoyment from your newly acquired shop. :thumbsup:


----------



## Alchymist (Jan 2, 2011)

All I gotta say is .....


----------

